# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  هل البربر والأمازيغيون من العرب؟

## عبدالرحمن العلي

اشتهر لدى الكثيرين اليوم -بسبب وسائل الاعلام وحديثها عن الأمازيغية ونحوها-  أن هناك "عرب" و "بربر" , والصواب أن البربر ليسوا جنساً خارج العرب مطلقاً, بل فيهم خلاف شديد: هل هم من العرب أم لا؟
والبربر بعضهم بمصر وأكثرهم بالمغرب, وجمهور النسابين على أنهم من العرب, وإنما اختلفوا في الى أي العرب يدلون بنسبهم, وقد لخص العلامة القلقشندي خلاف النسابين في أي العرب هم؟ وذلك في كتابيه الشهيرين:
 "نهاية الأرب في معرفة أنساب العرب"
وكتابه الآخر المختصر :
 "قلائد الجمان في التعريف بقبائل عرب الزمان"
وهما من عمد هذا الفن. 
حيث يقول القلقشندي:
(البربر: ببائين موحدتين بينهما راء ثانية في الآخر، جيل عظيم من الناس ببلاد المغرب، وبعضهم بمصر، وقد اختلف في نسبهم اختلافاً كثيراً:
1.فذهبت طائفة من النسابين إلى أنهم من العرب، ثم اختلف في ذلك:
أ. فقيل أوزاع من اليمن.
ب. وقيل من غسان، وغيرهم تفرقوا عند سيل العرم، قاله المسعودي.
ج.وقيل خلفهم إبرهة ذو المنار أجلُّ تبابعة اليمن حين غزا المغرب.
د.وقيل من ولد لقمان بن حمير بن سبا، بعث سرية من بنيه إلى المغرب ليعمروه فنزلوه وتناسلوا فيه.
هـ.وقيل من لخم وجذام كانوا نازلين بفلسطين من الشام إلى أن أحرجهم منها بعض ملوك فارس فلجأوا إلى مصر، فمنعهم ملوكها من نزولها فذهبوا إلى المغرب فنزلوه.
2.وذهب قوم إلى أنهم من ولد لقشان بن إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام.
3.وذكر الحمداني: أنهم من ولد برا بن قيدار بن أسماعيل ابن إبراهيم عليه السلام وأنه كان قد ارتكب معصية فطرده أبوه، وقال له البرابر، "إذهب يابر، فما أنت بر".
4. وقيل هم من ولد بربر بن ثملا بن مازيغ بن كنعان بن حام بن نوح عليه السلام.
5. وقيل من ولد بربر بن كسلاجم بن حام بن نوح.
6. وقيل من ولد ثميلاً بن ماراب بن عمرو بن عملاق بن لاود بن ارم ابن سام بن نوح.
7. وقيل من ولد قبط بن حام بن نوح.
8. وقيل اخلاط من كنعان، والعماليق.
9.وقيل من حمير ونصر والقبط.
10. وقيل من ولد جالوت ملك بني اسرائيل، وأنه لما قتل داوود عليه السلام جالوت تفرقوا في البلاد، فلما غزا افريقيس المغرب نقلهم من سواحل الشام وأسكنهم المغرب وسماهم البربر, وقيل أخرجهم داود عليه السلام من الشام فصاروا إلى المغرب) نهاية الأرب باختصار

هذه خلاصة ماقاله النسابون في نسبهم, وقد شنع ابن حزم على من رفع نسبهم الى آباء متقدمين غابرين بقوله في كتابه "جمهرة أنساب العرب" :
(قال قوم: إنهم من بقايا ولد حام بن نوح, وادعت طوائف منهم إلى اليمن، إلى حمير، وبعضهم إلى بر بن قيس عيلان: وهذا باطل لا شك فيه. وما علم النسابون لقيس عيلان ابناً اسمه بر أصلاً, ولا كان لحمير طريق إلى بلاد البربر، إلا في تكاذيب مؤرخي اليمن) جمهرة أنساب العرب.

وفي سبب تسميتهم بالبربر اختلاف, وقد ذكر العلامة ابن خلدون أن ذلك عائد إلى "نطقهم" كما يقول في تاريخه:
(ولغتهم من الرطانة الاعجمية متميزة بنوعها وهى التى اختصوا من أجلها بهذا الاسم يقال ان افريقش ابن قيس بن صيفي من ملوك التبابعة لما غزا المغرب وافريقية وقتل الملك جرجيس وبنى المدن والامصار وباسمه زعموا سميت افريقية لما رأى هذا الجيل من الاعاجم وسمع رطانتهم ووعى اختلافها وتنوعها تعجب من ذلك وقال ما أكثر بربرتكم فسموا بالبربر والبربرة بلسان العرب هي اختلاط الاصوات غير المفهومة ومنه يقال بربر الاسد إذا زأر بأصوات غير مفهومة)

ويذكر النسابون أنهم بطون كثيرة وشعوب متفرقة, ولكن يجمعها كما ذكر ابن خلدون -وعنه نقل القلقشندي- أنهم يرجعون إلى أصلين عظيمين, كما يقول ابن خلدون:
( وأما شعوب هذا الجيل وبطونهم فان علماء النسب متفقون على أنهم يجمعهم جذمان عظيمان: وهما برنس ومادغيس, ويلقب ماد غيس بالابتر, فلذلك يقال لشعوبه البتر, ويقال لشعوب برنس البرانس)

أما كثرة فروعهم فلاتطعن في عروبتهم, ذلك أنه من المقرر في "أصول علم النسب" قاعدة التفرع إذا تباعد الزمن كما قال الماوردي: (إذا تباعدت الأنساب صارت القبائل شعوباً، والعمائر قبائل، يعني: وتصير البطون عمائر، والأفخاذ بطوناً، والفصائل أفخاذاً، والحادث بعد ذلك فصائل).


أما من ذكر أن قبح اسمهم وأنه خارج عن المعهود في أسماء العرب فليس بصحيح, فقد قال القلقشندي وهو يقرر أصول علم النسب:
(الغالب على العرب تسمية أبنائهم بمكروه الأسماء، ككلب وحنظلة وضِرار وحرب، وما أشبه ذلك، وتسمية عبيدهم بمحبوب الأسماء، كفلاح ونجاح، ونحو ذلك. والمعنى فيه ما حُكي: أنه قيل لأبي الدُّقيش الكلابي: لِمَ تسمون أبناءكم بشرّ الأسماء، نحو كلب وذئب، وعبيدكم بأحسن الأسماء، نحو مرزوق ورَباح، فقال: إنما نسمي أبناءنا لأعدائنا، وعبيدنا لأنفسنا)

(سأواصل تحقيق المسألة)

----------


## كمال الجزائري

ثمّة فرق كبير بين النظرة السياسية للواقع الذي نعيشه في الجزائر ، بخصوص مسألة الأمازيغ وما نتج عنها من محن وفتن .
وبين النظرة التاريخية لما قدمه هؤلاء للإسلام ... وبين النظرة الشرعية : إذ لا يمكن تعميم صفة الفساد على جنس معين .
وإلاّ فجل علمائنا من الأمازيغ ...
ابتداء من الإمام  ابن باديس رحمه الله وانتهاء إلى العلامة الطاهر أيت علجت أمد الله في عمره على الخير .
أما مشايخ الدعوة السلفية في الجزائر من أمثال : الشيخ محمد علي فركوس ، محمود الجزائري ، عبد الغني عوسات ، عثمان عيسي ، عمار تمالت ، حسن أيت علجت ....فالذي أعلمه أن أصلهم جميعهم أمازيغ َ . 
الأخ سامي ... وفقك الله 
لا تساير النظرة الشعوبية للظفة الأخرى ......وترفع عن نفسية العامة ونتاج صاحبة الجلالة .

----------


## فريد المرادي

فائدة :

للباحث الجزائري عثمان سعدي بحوث في هذا المجال أثبت فيها أن البربر و الأمازيغ هم عرب عاربة ، و له كتاب بعنوان ( البربر عرب عاربة ) ، و ربما لي عودة للتعليق على هذا الموضوع ، و الله أعلم .

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

الأصول قد تكون عرب عاربة

و لكن هناك فترة من الزمن تمّ فقد الهوية العربية عند الأمازيغ و البربر و لا يمكن أن يسمى عربي من لا يتكلم بالعربية و لا يعرفها

ثم عادت لكثير منهم العروبة بحكم مخالطتهم للعرب و تكلمهم بالعربية من جديد فأصبحوا عرب مستعربة

و بالتالي فالإطلاق بأنّ الأمازيغ من العرب خطأ و كذا الإطلاق بأنّهم من العرب العاربة خطأ و الله أعلم

----------


## أبو الفضل المصرى

> فائدة :
> للباحث الجزائري عثمان سعدي بحوث في هذا المجال أثبت فيها أن البربر و الأمازيغ هم عرب عاربة ، و له كتاب بعنوان ( البربر عرب عاربة ) ، و ربما لي عودة للتعليق على هذا الموضوع ، و الله أعلم .


والأخ أبو محمد المصرى ذكر لي مرة هذا الأمر (كون إخواننا البربر هم عرب عاربة) وأنه بحث في الأمر مع والده رحمه الله وكتب بحثاً في الأمر يجزم فيه أنهم من العرب العاربة فلعلي أحصل منه على ملخص له .

----------


## كمال الجزائري

> فائدة :
> للباحث الجزائري عثمان سعدي بحوث في هذا المجال أثبت فيها أن البربر و الأمازيغ هم عرب عاربة ، و له كتاب بعنوان ( البربر عرب عاربة ) ، و ربما لي عودة للتعليق على هذا الموضوع ، و الله أعلم .


للمؤرخ الجزائري ، الشيخ السلفي أبي يعلى الزواوي كتاب موسوم بتاريخ ازواوة  ،وهو مطبوع .
و جل ما كتبه الباحث عثمان سعدي كان إعتمادا على بعض الإشارات فيه .
وللكاتب محمد أرزقي فراد وفقه الله كتابات جميلة جدا تصب في الموضوع ، لازلت أطمح إلى الحصول على بعضها . أسأل الله التوفيق .

----------


## جميل الجزائري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.
قال الشيخ عبد الحميد ابن باديس رحمه الله  " شعب الجزائر مسلم و إلى العروبة ينتسب ".

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

تنبيه : صاحب الموضوع الأصلي للآن لم يثبت عروبة الأمازيغ

و إنّما حكى الإختلاف و أقوال العلماء و لكن أين الإثبات ؟

ننتظر الإثبات من الإخوة المدّعين عروبة البربر ؟

----------


## أمغار عبد الواحد

اريد ان ادلو بدلوي في هدا الموضوع فانا من الامازيغ ولكن اصلي من بلاد الحجاز ونسلنا ينتهي الي الصحابي الجليل جعفر بن ابي طالب فنسلنا ولله الحمد شريف...
اما عن الامازيغ فمثلا ببلاد المغرب من اراد ان يتعلم العربية وعلومها عليه اي يرحل الى منطقة سوس وهي منطقة خاصة بالامازيغ ولا يقطنها سوى الامازيغ وهدا مما يثير العجب فالامازيغ لما علموا ان العربية توصلهم لفهم الكتاب والسنة اهتموا بها حتى اصبحوا احسن من اقرانهم العرب...وخير دليل على دالك كتاب الاجرومية في النحو لكاتبه ابن جروم رحمه الله فشهرته فاقت الافاق......
والامازيغ يتميزون بخصال حميدة فمثلا من اراد ان يتزوج في بلادنا داءما يبحث عن اخت اصلها امازيغي لان الامازيغ معروفون باخلاقهم فهم اناس محافظين على قيمهم الدينية ......( وهدا ليس على وجه التعميم)
حتى نحن اخواني الكرام الامازيغ لا يمكننا ان نتزوج الا من امازيغيات لان اخواننا العرب لهم عادات مستهجة عندنا...هههههههه
هدا للدعابة فقط ...فكلنا ولله الحمد تجمعنا شهادة لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله.
اخوكم ابو عبد البر السوسي الامازيغي المالكي...

----------


## مغربية

*السلام عليكم 
اولا كلمة بربر هي ترجمة خاطئة و عدم تمييز بين الكلمتين الفرنسيتين barbare et berbère 
انا امازغية و حبيت اوضح لكم شوي الصورة 
احنا مش عنصريين 
و لما قرات هدا الموضوع تعجبت للفكرة اللي حاطينها علينا 
و احنا دايما عشنا  مع ناس من اصول مختلفة و ديانات مختلفة 
و بانسبة لغة عربية  ليس من يتكلمها فهو عربي 
و لكن اللغة العربية تبقى مميزة عن اللغات الاخرى و هي طبعا لغة الاسلام اللي هو دين اغلبية الامازيغ  و هم متشبتون به
و يجب ان احدد ان الامازغية حتى هي لغة مستقلة بحروفها الخاصة و اللهجات فيها 
و عاش المغرب  بالتعايش اللي فيه بين الاديان و الاصول
دمتم بخير 
*

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

و لمن لا يعرف الأمازيغ و لهجتهم فهذا رابط فيه محاولة لترجمة بعض من معاني القرآن الكريم باللغة الأمازيغية :

http://kabylie.islam.free.fr/coran&#37;20tamazight.html

مثلا : سورة البقرة هم يسمونها : تافوناست

العرب معروفين بلغتهم 

الله عزّوجل نزّل القرآن بلسان عربي

فأين الأمازغية في هذا القرآن

إن عدّم وجود الأمازيغية في القرآن لهو دليل واضح على أنّ من لغته الأمازيغية ليس بعربي

تركيب اللغة الأمازيغية و مفرداتها و قواعدها تختلف تماما عن اللغة العربية

لو كانت الأمازيغية تشبه نوعا ما العربية الموجودة في القرآن لربما قلنا يمكن أن تكون الأمازيغية من اللسان العربي

لكن مع هذا التباين الشاسع بينهما ثم يأتي من يزعم بأنّ من لغته الأمازيغية هو من العرب العاربة فهذا أمر عجيب؟! 

و لمن لا يعرف الأمازيغية فأعيد له الرابط لكي يسمعها :

http://kabylie.islam.free.fr/coran%20tamazight.html


و الله أعلم

----------


## إمام الأندلس

الأمازيغ شعب مسلم أبي..
منذ خالطت بشاشة الإيمان قلوبهم كانوا جند الإسلام ..وحاملي لواءه بشمال إفريقيا..
أنا أمازيغي مصمودي ..من قبائل حاحا...
وأقطن في سوس الأمازيغية..
عندنا في المغرب أشد الناس تدينا واهتماما بالعلوم الشرعية هم الأمازيغ وأهل الريف (الأمازيغ)
من يدعي أننا طائفة شعوبية فهو إما جاهل بالأمازيغ أو جاهل بالشعوبية..
لاتحكم على طائفة بتصرفات بعض المنتسبين إليها..
من تتكلم عنه هم بعض فلول الاستعمار الفرنسي من العلمانيين الكفرة أبناء فرنسا...وهم لايمثلوننا اصلا..
هي شرذمة قليلة لاتعبر بتاتا عنا ولا عن واقعنا..
فلاداعي للخلط بارك الله فيكم..
والحمد لله وإن كان الامازيغ يفضلون الزواج فيما بينهم .فهذا لايعني أن في الأمر تعصبا او عنصرية وإنما علة ذلك ماهو معروف عن الأمازيغ من طيبة الأخلاق والحياء والحشمة 
وإلا فلا مكان للعنصرية عندنا..
أنا أبي أمازيغي مصمودي وأمي عربية حسنية شريفة..
بل العرب في المغرب يحبون مصاهرة الأمازيغ 
عندنا أزور بعض المدن كالرباط وسلا والدار البيضاء ويسألونني عن أصلي..فإذا علموا ذلك قالوا لي نبحث عن زوجة سوسية ..
في الأخير أقول 
أبي الإسلام لاأب لي سواه**وإن افتخروا بقيس أو تميم..

والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم..
أخوكم المحب  إمام الاندلس المصمودي السوسي الظاهري (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو الوليد المغربي

استقر أمر البربر الأمازيغ بعد دخول الإسلام وتمكنه من القلوب على قبول الإسلام  ومناصرته وحماية دعاته بعد مقاومة من رؤوس الكفر منهم.وليعلم أن الأمازيغ لم تقم لهم دولة ذات عز وصولة إلا تحت ظل الإسلام.فقد كانوا مستعبدين من طرف كل الدول التي احتلت بلادهم كالرومان وغيرهم.
أما هذه النابتة المارقة التي تدعوا للرجوع إلى دين الأجداد الوثنيين.فهي لا تمثل الشعب الأمازيغي المسلم الأبي.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

إخواننا الأمازيغ
نحن نحبكم في الله لشهامتكم وأخلاقكم وحبكم للدين والعربية 
ونستهجن أفعال القلة المتعصبة من الطرفين
ولوالدى رحمه الله بحث يثبت فيه أن الأمازيغ من عرب اليمن وموافق لما ذكره الأخ أبو وئام  لكنى لا أجده ومفقود 
وليس هذا جراً لكم إلى العربية
فحتى لو لم يكن أصلكم من العرب فأنتم أهل إن شاء الله  لأن تشملكم الآية ((إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم))

----------


## ابن أبي الخير

محاولة لتحرير موضوع البربر
 أولا في أصل البربر :
-	ذهب الناس في ذلك مذهبان :
-	المتقدمون من مؤرخي الإسلام في المشرق و المغرب الذي اتفقوا على أنهم حميريون و أنهم كانوا بالشام بأرض فلسطين وأن جالوت طردهم منها إلى إفريقية.
-	المتأخرون من دعاة البربرية الذيم يرون أنهم من أعالي بحر الروم (البحر الأبيض المتوسط)، وأبرزهم في الجزائر المدعو مولود معمري.
و الظاهر أن لفظ البربر لم يظهر إلا مع دخول المسلمين أرض إفريقية و المغرب ، فأغلب المصادر الرومانية و الإغريقية لاتشير إلى هذا اللفظ ، ويذهب بعض الباحثين أن هذا اللفظ ، عرف مع دخول المسلمين أرض مصر وفتحها ، و الخلاف هو هل العرب هم الذين سمّوهم بهذا ،أم غيرهم ، و في عهد الروم و الفنيقين قبلهم كانت القبائل التي تنسب الآن إلى البربر تعرف بالمور وهي لفظ فينيقي معناه الثائر أو المتمرد لكثرة ثوراتهم ، ولم يجزم الباحثون بصحة نسب بعض القبائل التي يُدعى أصلها إلى البربر فبعضها -حسبهم - جاء في فترات متأخرة و هم البربر البُتر مثل لواته ونفوسة  وزناتة التي قطنت المناطق التي كان بها الجيتول " وهو لفظ روماني أُطلق على رعاة المور" خارج المدن  الرومانية التي كان بها البرانس منهم وكانوا متأثرين بالحضارة الرومانية وعلى دين النصرنية وبعضهم مجوس ويهود،   ولم يكن البربر ينتبسون بهذا الاسم كما يذكر ابن خلدون بل إن البربر كانوا أمتان كبيرتان : صُنهاجة في شرق المغرب و، وزناتة في غربه وكانوا ينتسبون بهذا النسب : فيقال صُنهاجي ، وزناتي، و الحروب واقعة بينهم إلى مجيء المسلمين،ويُلاح  ظ هنا أن نسب البربر إلى أمازيغ خاطيء وغير علمي من الناحية التاريخية فهو إسم احد ملوكهم الذين ذكرهم  مؤرخو المسلمين من أهل المغرب، وقد تواطأ عليه بعض دعاة البربرية لانزعاجهم من إسم البربر لأنهم حسب زعمهم أنه ذو مدلول سلبي ، وهكذا يمكن القول أن  لفظ المور في عهد البزينطيين الذي كانوا يحكمون موريطانيا القيصرية " التي تشمل الجزائر : التي سمها جغرافيو المسلمين المغرب الأوسط" عوّض لفظ البربر و  من الصعب الجزم بالعلاقة بين التسميتين لكن يمكن نسب بعض القبائل البرنسية  إلى كلا اللفظين.
وفي العصر الحديث ظهرت دعوة البربرية على يد بعض أهل زواوة من الملحدين الذين لايدينون بدين  ممن يعرفون بالعلمانيين او أصحاب شريعة الديمقراطية المخالفة لشريعة المسلمين،فأغلب من تولى كبر هذه الدعوة منهم ،ومن المفارقة التاريخية أن كبار علماء الجزائر من أهل السنة والجماعة قديما وحديثا كانوا من هذه القبيلة الصُنهاجية ، وهناك قبائل بربرية أخرى كبني يفرن الزناتيون الذين غالبهم من فرقة الإباضية الخوارج القاطنين بوادي ميزاب وقلة أخرى في جبل أوراس من قبائل الشاوية التي ظهرت منذ القرن العاشر الهجري، إلا انه هاتين القبيلتين أقل من زواواة في مظاهرة البربرية، وقبائل اخرى متشتتة في الجزائر إلا أنها أقل ممن سبق ذكرهم.
خلاصة :
-أن نسب عجم الجزائر من البربر مختلط ولا يثبت نسب بعض القبائل إلى البربر.
-بطلان تسمية أمازيغ وهو لفظ متأخر و محُدث من دعاة البربرية الشعوبية، وليس كل البربر على هذا المذهب الخبيث بل بعض زواوة فقط رغم كونها قلعة من قلاع التوحيد قديما وحديثا لكن الاستعمار ودوائره تلقي الضوء على الملاحدة منهم تشجيعا للفتنة.
-أن الجزائر فيها خليط من العرب و البربر ، وأغلب عربها من بني هلال وبني سُليم وقلة قليلة من عرب الفتح " وهذا موضوع آخر يحتاج لكتاب مفرد"، وفيها كثير من الأندلسيين الذين جاء بهم العثمانيون ولا يجب التقليل من شأنهم فخير في مذكراته يقول أنه نقل لوحد إلى الجزائر سبعين ألف أندلسي ، وهذا موضوع آخر يحتاج بدوره لكتاب منفرد.
 و يمكن إن شاء الله النقاش.

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

صدقت ..لكنني سمعت هذا منهم في الجامعة .
.ولما ذكرتهم بحقيقة أنهم من حمير أو أنهم من ولد سام على الأقل أخذوا يسخرون !!! والمصيبة أنهم صاروا يرفضون حتى الحديث بالعربية ويستعيضون عنها بالفرنسية!!

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
"ليس منّا من دعى إلى عصبيّة وقاتل على عصبيّة وقُتل على عصبيّة ".
"ليس منّا من لطم الخدود وشقّ الجيوب ودعى بدعوى الجاهليّة ".
إنما الأمم الدين ما بقي فإذا ذهب الدين ذهبوا.
إخوتي الكرام، من المعلوم أن الإسلام جاء ليساوي بين الفقير و الغني و القوي و الضعيف و العربي و الأعجمي، إلى أن الواقع يشهد و القرآن أن العرب لهم مزية على باقي الشعوب، يقول الله تعالى " كنتم خير أمتة أخرجت للناس تأمرون بالمعروف و تنهون عن المنكر و تأمنون بالله و لو آمن أهل الكتاب لكان خيرا لهم منهم المؤمنون و أكثرهم الفاسقون " آل عمران (110)
فالنبي صلى الله عليه و سلم عربي و من كان من أمته فلا بد أن يكون عربي ليس أصالة و لكن نسبة ألى نبينا صلى الله عليه و سلم فنحن كلنا موالي النبي الكريم عليه أفضل الصلاة و أتم التسليم و لا يجوز الخروج عن هذه النسبة، ألى لفاسق مبتدع شعوبي متعصب شاء أم أبى، و سلفنا الصالح من البربر هم مسلمون من أمة محمد جاهدوا في سبيل الله و أخلصوا عملهم للدين فنحن لهم نشهد بذلك و لا نزكي على الله أحدا.

----------


## اوشن امازيغ

السلام عليكم بصفتي امازيغي فاني استطيع ان اخوض في هذا الموضوع نحن من الشعوب الحامية و ننتسب الى جدنا مازيغ اما لغتنا فهي اعجمية ولا علاقة لها بالعربية فقط دخلت بعض الكلمات من العربية الى الامازيغية بسبب 1300 سنة من التجاور كما دخلت بعض الكلمات الامازيغية الى العربية فالتاثير متبادل

----------


## آصف بن برخيا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الإخوة الأفاضل أخوكم متابع لنقاشاتكم وهذه أول مشاركة لي

ولي إستفسار من الإخوة الأمازيغ لو كانوا يعرفون

هل قبيلة هوارة الموجودة في مصر هي قبيلة أمازيغية؟

فأنا من تلك القبيلة وتعجبت من كلام بعض الإخوة هنا عن أن الأمازيغ

لا يزوجون نسائهم لغير الأمازيغ

ونحن الهوارة لا نزوج نسائنا إلا لهواري وهو معروف متداول عنا

وأنا أريد أن أعرف رأي الإخوة الأمازيغ فهم أعرف بفروعهم

----------


## هشام فاروق

أعجبني هذا النقاش الشيق بين الاخوة الأعضاء...و لكن لا يهم أيها الأحبة أن يكون الأمازيغ و البربر عربا أم لا...المهم أن يكونوا مسلمين متمسكين بدينهم مستقيمين على كتاب الله تعالى و على سنة النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و أن يحبوا اللغة العربية لأنها لغة كلام الله تعالى و التي اختارها لكلامه دون سائر اللغات...فإن الله تعالى يقول:"إنا أنزلناه قرآنا عربيا لعلكم تعقلون"(يوسف-2)...فمن أحب كتاب الله سيحب لغته و هي العربية...
فمن كان من الأمازيغ و البربر على هذه الشاكلة فلا مشكلة...و أما ماكان غير ذلك فهو مخالف لشرع الله...و الله أعلى و أعلم...

----------

